# Digital Rights May Affect DVR's Future



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

http://www.wired.com/news/digiwood/0,1412,64309,00.html?tw=wn_story_mailer

Television fans who like to choose when and where they watch their favorite programs are in for a rude awakening next year when new copy controls encoded in digital television streams will limit such freedoms.

Broadcasters have been steadily moving from broadcasting content in analog to digital format over the past several years, as required by the Telecommunications Act of 1996. To protect this digital content from piracy, the Federal Communications Commission adopted a rule that digital television tuners recognize copy controls, called the broadcast flag (PDF), encoded in content streams. Digital video-recording devices would detect the broadcast flag, and the flag would prevent users from making multiple high-quality copies of the programs for illegal distribution. As of July 1, 2005, it would be illegal to manufacture or import devices that can receive digital programming without responding to the broadcast flag.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_Good article find. However, after reading the article, the title has been slightly modified and the thread moved to the general forum since it affects more than just TiVos. - *Holtz*_


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The answer is quite simple. If I can't DVR the program, then I won't watch the program. It's as simple as that.

I can understand the entertainment industry's desire to avoid illegal copies, and I respect the work of the people of the production by purchasing the program on DVD. But, on the other hand, how many of us discovered a good program because a friend of ours loaned us the tape? The first few seasons of _Mystery Science Theater 3000_ had the tagline "Keep Circulating The Tapes" because the Comedy Channel/Comedy Central was carried on so few cable channels.

It won't take long for someone to modify a device to defeat the copy flag.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm with you Mark. I don't watch ANYTHING live any more. Not even local news - I simply don't watch. Now that the local affliates have shafted me into only watching their 4th rate garbage, they ALL have lost me.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

While it certainly could eventually interfere with DVR functionality, my understanding of what I have read on the broadcast flag as it is defined now is that it will not prevent you from recording a program on a DVR (or skipping commercials [yet]), but it would prevent you from backing up the recording to a DVD burner or tape. Anytime one digital device in your home starts taking instructions from an outside entity, it can only be a bad thing.

Michael Powell (FCC Chairman) is an admitted BIG fan of Tivo. I can't see him letting the FCC hobble DVRs without making more noise.

The INDUCE Act is a MUCH, MUCH greater threat to DVRs than the bradcast flag.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

I read that multiple copy line also. Will be interesting to see exactly what you can and can't do with a DVR device once this is fully enacted. The scary part is if they will be able to prevent you from skipping over the commercials (sort of like what we now have with the copying warnings on DVD prior to the movie) after you record a show. I really can't see that ever actually happening but you never know. :nono2:


----------



## chenrikson (Feb 2, 2004)

Randy_B said:


> While it certainly could eventually interfere with DVR functionality, my understanding of what I have read on the broadcast flag as it is defined now is that it will not prevent you from recording a program on a DVR (or skipping commercials [yet]),
> 
> According to the most recent edition of "Digital TV" it is now possible to prevent users from skipping commercials -- fast forward simply wouldn't work! No news as to how soon we will see this, but I'll bet sooner rathr than later
> 
> Craig


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Another nail in the coffin of fairuse provisions of current copyright law.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> I read that multiple copy line also. Will be interesting to see exactly what you can and can't do with a DVR device once this is fully enacted. The scary part is if they will be able to prevent you from skipping over the commercials (sort of like what we now have with the copying warnings on DVD prior to the movie) after you record a show. I really can't see that ever actually happening but you never know. :nono2:


itl probally be like apple and m,ost other music stores depends on what the owners allow one copy so fourth


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Count me also as one who just won't watch if I can't record it. Not being able to put it on DVD for my own use is just stupid. If they also do not allow you to record it to your PVR that is even more stupid. Someone somewhere with some clout has to stand up and make the government realize these companies have to allow fair use, and have to go after those who break the law, not make it impossible for those who follow the law. I think our best shot is for as many as possible to have DVR'Ss (PVR'S) and then not be able to use them as they were told they could. Perhaps enough people upset would accomplish something.


----------

